# Thank you.



## mametaro (Apr 30, 2013)

I am not sure if this is the proper place to post this but.. My restaurant was robbed over the weekend and a few knives that were stashed away, stones, cutting boards, and other things were stolen. I contacted Jon to start replacing the stones and was treated very nicely while understanding my situation. I just wanted to say thank you for the promptness and share the wonderful help and experience I had talking with Jon. You guys are awesome!


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 30, 2013)

Looks like a great place to put it.


----------



## Anton (Apr 30, 2013)

Not enough praise for Jon, just today he showed me again what a stand up guy he is, when I showed up 2 minutes before they closed. Thank you, Sir.


----------



## JBroida (May 1, 2013)

@taro for sure... always sucks when stuff like this happens... only wish i could have done more

@anton glad you stopped by... sorry i was kind of rushed at the end of the day... let me know how the new edge works out


----------



## sachem allison (May 1, 2013)

yep, Jon's the man and Sara too!


----------



## sachem allison (May 1, 2013)

but, way cuter


----------



## ThEoRy (May 1, 2013)

sachem allison said:


> but, way cuter



And she wraps things better...


----------



## sachem allison (May 1, 2013)

and way cuter!


----------

